# Water bottle cage bolts for c50?



## dcipher (Aug 24, 2008)

Do bike stores even carry these?
Got my new c50 today, but it didn't come with any cage bolts 

Any good place in the states that sells 'em?

Thanks


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Can't you find them at Home Depot or Lowes? I would assume so, but haven't actually had to go and look for them specifically.

Congrats on the C50. The rest of my Record group should be arriving tomorrow and next I will be working on getting the frame. Have a great time on that bike.


----------



## dcipher (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll check 'em out and see if i can find something that will work...


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

You can get Stainless Steel Bolts for the cage at ACE Hardware if you are in the Midwest.


----------



## dcipher (Aug 24, 2008)

Turns out, i can get stainless steel bolts at ACE Hardware in the Northeast too! Thanks


----------

